# Trojan/virus problems, please help!



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Hi,

My anti-virus came up with about 10 alerts at one time, and now my computer is just thrashed with viruses are trojans. I got (what seems like) most of the viruses off, but the trojans (which were unable to be removed)are getting me alittle worried about securtiy. Today, i logged on to my website (via FTP to upload files), and i get an error message saying a file was unable to be uploaded when I didn't even click anything. The file was in my temporary folder, and that is where most of the viruses are, so it got me a little nervous... Please can anyone help me? Thank you.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you can get on the web, try going to www.antivirus.com

Make sure you click the autoclean button. 

If you can not go to the web or the above does not work, post back with your AV name and version, the name of the Trojan and you OS ver.


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Ok, thank you! I'll have the results up in a little while.


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

I think I scanned with this yesterday (if not, it was another program), the day I got all these viruses... Came up with about 64 found viruses. I don't remember them all. Any ideason what I should do?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Was it able to remove all the viruses? If you can run it again, let us know if it was unable to remove any. Might be a good idea to do the spyware part of the scan also.


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Actually, I think I used a different service to scan before. I'll try that service now. The other virus-scanner was unable to remove the viruses because by accident, I shut down my computer in the middle of the process. Another oneI scanned with (yes, i know... I scanned with a lot of different AV's) came up with mostly trojans.


----------

